
How to Pretend You Are Smart - sprague
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2020/07/how-to-pretend-that-you-are-smart
======
rpiguy
Criticism of Graham isn’t nearly as convincing as criticism of Mead. Wisdom
through observation is time-honored and valuable and does not require
supporting data.

I am not going to wade into Mead, who certainly sounds like a racist, but may
have research to back up his claims not cited.

The best part of the article is the last paragraph encouraging vigorous
skepticism, which is true not only for assertions from observation, but also
to the supposed data driven experts who have had a terrible track record as of
late.

------
presspot
About time someone called bullsh*t. Bravo.

